
The Distribution of Users’ Computer Skills: Worse Than You Think - uncle_stupid
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/computer-skill-levels/
======
Malic
True story: Early 90s. In a world before Windows 95. Was visiting a friend of
a friend, an IT professional. We were in his home's “computer room” and his
son was having trouble finding his favorite game on one of the many PC’s in
the room. His father said, “Oh! I moved that to the ‘games’ directory on the
‘D’ drive.” And his 9-year old son, armed with that bit of info, was able to
use his MS-DOS command line knowledge and good-enough keyboarding skills to
find and play his favorite game!

That experience colored my expectations of what level of computing ability
adults should have – “...if a bright 9-year old can figure this out, surely an
adult with decades more cognitive development should be able to so as well...”

This survey sadly shows that may too much to expect out of some.

